# Getting rid of midges



## sparkles (14 May 2008)

We live in a city by a lovely meandering river.  

But in the last two weeks there has been an infestation of thousands and thousands of midges. 

I know this is to be expected by a river but the sheer volume of them is amazing.  

Consequently, when we come home from work, there are hundreds of them buzzing on the inside of our windows and dead on the floor by the window - we leave the windows slightly ajar during the day.  

And at night we daren't put any lights on so as not to attract them.  

Its a real pain picking the squished ones off the blinds and hoovering up everyday. 

With the weather so hot we need to have windows open all the time.  

What can we do to discourage them from coming in, if anything.

Thanks


----------



## gebbel (14 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*



sparkles said:


> We live in a city by a lovely meandering river.



Sounds idyllic. Are you in Ireland?


----------



## sparkles (14 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*

South inner city dublin would you believe, a peaceful oasis.


----------



## eamonn123456 (14 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*

[broken link removed]


----------



## Irish Garden (15 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*



sparkles said:


> What can we do to discourage them from coming in, if anything.
> Thanks



_ There are quite a few easy to grow plants tha*t midges* avoid like the plague, so much so that many of the commercially available anti midge sprays and creams have harnessed extracts from these plants. Most herbs for instance exude aromatic oils that *midges* detest, you can try growing any of the following yourself.... 
lemon balm,  
chamomile,  
lavender,  
peppermint,  
tansey,  
basil, and oregano.  _

Most can be purchased as potted plants, ideal for staging on indoor and outdoor window sills.

Extract taken from the Irishgardeners article [broken link removed]


----------



## Abbica (15 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*

Hi, so just say having a large gathering outside and you want to keep midges away, should I buy lavender from a herb/health shop and rub it onto something on the table. Would this work do you think?


----------



## Irish Garden (15 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*



Abbica said:


> Hi, so just say having a large gathering outside and you want to keep midges away, should I buy lavender from a herb/health shop and rub it onto something on the table. Would this work do you think?



Or harvest leaves from those plants, place in a small netting bag  which you can then hang in the open window. 
Just give it a good squeezing every so often to release the scent.


----------



## eamonn123456 (15 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*



uiop said:


> Sounds kind of a nightmare for green minded people as it appears to throw out a lot of C02


 
don't we all ?


----------



## pc7 (15 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*

 I have such a bad mind! When I seen the name of the thread I thought it said getting rid of Midgets! Me thinks I need a coffee


----------



## Killter (16 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*

eat buckets of garlic! an old army trick. they hate it and leave you alone apprently....lol


----------



## Bill Struth (16 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*

I got a net screen sort of thing from lidl which just sticks around the window frame, only 2-3 euro and it works a treat (you get 2 in a pack). It's handy for keeping the bedroom window open at night etc. not a single midge or insect gets in.


----------



## wheels (17 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*

I have a huge infestation on my terrace that I just cannot shift. Out of frustration I sprayed them with anti-bacterial spray and a huge number of them dropped but then the swarm just seemed to double within 5 minutes. Any other tips?


----------



## S.L.F (17 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*



pc7 said:


> I have such a bad mind! When I seen the name of the thread I thought it said getting rid of Midgets! Me thinks I need a coffee



And glasses


----------



## denuqu (18 May 2008)

*Re: Getting rid of midgies*

Neem oil, its great stuff. You get can oil, shampoo, soap . They have a website were you can buy the products online, would highly recomend the stuff, it works a treat


----------

